# The recovery is about jobs and manufacturing stupid...



## Todays Survival Show (Nov 23, 2009)

Creating more jobs and manufacturing of tangible goods is being ignored tremendously...

With the baby boomers beginning to retire, the decline in our standard of living is about to dreadfully accelerate. The average American peaks in spending at around 46 years old and the last baby boomer will turn 46 this year (2010.) Therefore, a major drop-off in consumer spending is coming. But more importantly, beginning this next decade, 1.5 to 2 million Americans will apply for Social Security every year until 2026, compared to only about 1/3 of that amount - per year - during the last decade. Tax receipts to the government are about to fall off a cliff because it's the consumption of goods and services that generate revenues to the government - not income tax. At the same time this spending decreases government entitlement spending for Social Security, Medicare, and Medicaid is going to go through the roof. - what do you think that means? It means collapse. Even if we give everyone health care, it will only make a dent (a very small dent) in reducing the budget deficit (and I'm not even sure I believe the politician's when they say that.) True personal financial responsibility is the only thing we can do to mitigate the damages. I hope that people wake up soon. It's not the housing market, stock market or even gold and silver market that will save us, it will only be a reduction in government spending that will save us from financial ruin. And I don't see that happening, do you?


----------



## hurst_guy (Mar 19, 2010)

You have hit the nail on the head, unfortunately.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

- share of National debt liability per US tax payer $115,000

- social security, prescription drug, Medicare liability per CITIZEN 349,000.00 
which works out to nearly 1 million dollars per taxpayer

total liability per taxpayer is over 1.1 million dollars

U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Today? sorry brother but is more than that....... we can only produce and consume only so much for in house use. The billionairs didn't came to be so by trading among themselves but BY BRINGING IN FRESH MONEY FROM THE OUTSIDE.

"No Export = No Recovery"... Ponce


----------



## Todays Survival Show (Nov 23, 2009)

Due to the oil spill, our debt will soar higher. The current administration will use this as an excuse to spend more money, borrow more (if we can) and import more goods and services. This has the potential to be the catalyst that sends our US Economy into a freefall. I hope not but it looks that way.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Do you Guys pay taxes........Wow, far out. 

Subsistence Lifestyle = No Taxes, and lots of FREEDOM......


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Sourdough said:


> Do you Guys pay taxes........Wow, far out.
> 
> Subsistence Lifestyle = No Taxes, and lots of FREEDOM......


I gladly pay my fair share, what ever that is. :scratch


----------



## AlaskanWilly (May 31, 2010)

@ Sourdough, how do you connect to the interwebs?

I wish we could get to a more subsistance lifestyle, but the Mrs. has to have cable and highspeed and such >.< lol 

But i agree we need more line jobs and manufature jobs to grow the country not more tech jobs that deal with virtual things :/


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

AlaskanWilly said:


> @ Sourdough, how do you connect to the interwebs?:/


I have phone that is microwaved across Turnagain Arm, I can only get 100.0 Mbps, which is slow, but gooder than nothing. I get 70 Salmon per year on a subsistence permit, and I get a Caribou subsistence permit, plus all the Moose, Bear, & Mt. Goats in my yard. Your in a perfect survival spot, once you get ahead of the curve. Good luck to you, your on the right trail.:congrat:


----------

